# UFC 126 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the Championship Pick 'em League. The next UFC event takes place in two weeks, Saturday Feb. 5th at appr. 7:00 PM EST. The main event is a MW title fight between Anderson Silva and Vitor Belfort from the Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas, NV, USA. 









Any paid member can sign up, it does not matter if they have played before or not. If Machida Karate signs up, someone will be fighting him for this...










The scheduled fights include:



> Anderson Silva vs. Vitor Belfort
> Forrest Griffin vs. Rich Franklin
> Jake Ellenberger vs. Carlos Eduardo Rocha
> Ryan Bader vs. Jon Jones
> ...



Please wait until your confident in your picks before sending them. Because, if the official UFC fight card does not change (Link), *your picks can only be sent one time*. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they get an automatic loss in the results and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline is when the preliminary fights begin live, approximately 7:00 PM EST in the US, or 12:00 AM GMT.

On how to pick fights, lots of helpful info found on Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


Main Event Results pg. 34

Machida Karate (11-5) vs Rauno (4-3)

CPL Grand Prix

Guymay (10-3) vs Walker (7-4-1)
HitOrGetHit (8-9) vs Intermission (3-7)
BobbyCooper (8-8) vs hixxy (7-9-1)
G_Land (9-5) vs dudeabides (7-9-1)

Main Card

sillywillybubba (10-6) vs SigFig (7-3)
UFC_OWNS (4-2) vs 420atalon (3-3)
SpoKen (11-6) vs Killstarz (6-8)
Bknmax (5-8) vs KillerShark1985 (4-4)
Ruckus (6-10) vs attention (4-13)

Undercard

Mike28 (1-0) vs Indestructibl3 (1-0)
PheelGoodInc(1-2) vs limba(0-1)
Relavate(1-1) vs Inkdot (9-6)



















*Members signed up: 

Guymay CPL GP
BobbyCooper CPL GP
hixxy CPL GP
HitOrGetHit CPL GP
Walker CPL GP
G_Land CPL GP
Intermission CPL GP
dudeabides CPL GP
Machida Karate
limba
KillerShark1985
sillywillybubba
Mike28
Killstarz
UFC_OWNS
Ruckus
SpoKen
420atalon
Indestructibl3
PheelGoodInc
Bknmax
Rauno
SigFig
attention
Relavate
Inkdot
*

Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Feb. 5th by 7:00 PM Eastern.*











​
The quarterfinals of the CPL GP take place at this event. The winners will advance to the semi's at UFC 127, and the two final fighters meet up at UFC 128.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im in


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sign me up please.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Sign me up dude. Hopefully i can turn my 2 fight losing streak around.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> Sign me up dude. Hopefully i can turn my 2 fight losing streak around.


ill fight you dude, ironically my 2 fight lose streak started the exact same time as yours. i was on a 4 fight win streak and you were on a 6 fight win streak


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

G_Land in the house myths fu-shut yo mouth! Lol I'm down dude!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ill fight you dude, ironically my 2 fight lose streak started the exact same time as yours. i was on a 4 fight win streak and you were on a 6 fight win streak


You're on matey 

lets rock!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm in

on a side note, dam Killstarz that is one gross avatar.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I'm in
> 
> on a side note, dam Killstarz that is one gross avatar.


It's the machinist!! awesome film.


and yes, it is gross


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> It's the machinist!! awesome film.
> 
> 
> and yes, it is gross


i think it looks yummy, beleemics everywhere can look up to this picture


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in to smash Bobby Cooper up in the GP!

Get my broadband installed in my new house tomorrow afternoon so can get back to normal posting!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Im in to smash Bobby Cooper up in the GP!
> 
> Get my broadband installed in my new house tomorrow afternoon so can get back to normal posting!


you best be ready for me at 127 amigo, taking advantage of an injured bobbycooper i see, naughty naughty


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey OWNS, i see you already have your picks in buddy.

No excuses about changing your picks etc when i whoop you on saturday


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am in!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Finally coming off my wacked out hyper-busy work schedule so I'll be back for this one. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Your Kind has returned! :thumb01:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Long Live The Kind Lol


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am in for this one. Here's hoping for a 2-0 start.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

after a long meeting with the athletic commision i convinced them i dont need a suspension (even though i still cant see straight from that KO i got this weekend). I AM IN......................................


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Put me in!

I feel miserable about UFN!
Got screwed by the judges with the Campuzano fight. I think he should have won. If Campuzano would have won that, my score would have been the highest. 140+ :angry08:

I am gonna Knock my next opponent in the first minute :fight02: 

WAR ME!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I'm in
> 
> on a side note, dam Killstarz that is one gross avatar.


Looks like James Irvin before fighting Sakara :sarcastic12:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Damn brain fart on FFTT on Spike. Been so busy with work and school I don't know what happened. No excuses for 126 though. My record may not show but I bring the heat. Down to take on any of the so called challengers.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ill fight you dude, ironically my 2 fight lose streak started the exact same time as yours. i was on a 4 fight win streak and you were on a 6 fight win streak


You chickening out??? Thought that might happen, don't blame you though. 

Dang it, might have to face someone good now.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> You chickening out??? Thought that might happen, don't blame you though.
> 
> Dang it, might have to face someone good now.


you and killstarz can fight it out to see who wants to face me, frankly i dont mind whooping you for a 2nd time, thats right i own a win over you homey


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you and killstarz can fight it out to see who wants to face me, frankly i dont mind whooping you for a 2nd time, thats right i own a win over you homey


I'll quite happily step aside if 420 wants his shot at you. i am not bothered who i face


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> I'll quite happily step aside if 420 wants his shot at you. i am not bothered who i face


same here, i dont mind because everyone is tied up for the tournament, however you could vs rauno killstarz but he just KOed sillywilly:eek02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Like i say, im not bothered who i face. think i'll just leave it up to Dude as per usual


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Im in to smash Bobby Cooper up in the GP!
> 
> Get my broadband installed in my new house tomorrow afternoon so can get back to normal posting!


Alright hixxy show me what you are made off!!!

I lost 4 straight, it's time for a GP title :thumbsup:


btw. your name is anything else but frightening hixxylein


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Think i am on a 4 fight win streak now, or it may be 3, i dont look back, just forwards.

But i have been watching you closely lately Bobby, and i am confident i will get my revenge on you and move on to hopefully fight G Land in the semi finals..

No disrespect Dudeabides but we have fought 4 times now and i want a fresh challenge.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

just let you know^^ I don't think I was ever that confident with a fight card in my CPL career yet!!!

take that :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im feeling pretty confident aswell.. Think it may be a tight one.. Will you be watching it live?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

No, unfortunately not! But just a couple of hours later^^

I might not see your congratulation for my win until 1 day after the event^^


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill be watching it live, care to swap picks after both have sent them in? That way i can keep tabs on whos winning while its happening


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Of course, much more fun^^


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Ill be watching it live, care to swap picks after both have sent them in? That way i can keep tabs on whos winning while its happening





BobbyCooper said:


> Of course, much more fun^^


Nice ^^ love the idea!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Nice ^^ love the idea!


Sign me up please thx


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you and killstarz can fight it out to see who wants to face me, frankly i dont mind whooping you for a 2nd time, thats right i own a win over you homey


I thought you had a win over me but I guess I had you and KillerShark mixed up. Only KillerShark1985, Xeberus and Intermission have defeated me and I have already avenged all of those losses except for Intermission(whom I am facing for SF belt). 

If dude matches us up I just hope he doesn't cut you after your 3rd straight loss :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I thought you had a win over me but I guess I had you and KillerShark mixed up. Only KillerShark1985, Xeberus and Intermission have defeated me and I have already avenged all of those losses except for Intermission(whom I am facing for SF belt).
> 
> If dude matches us up I just hope he doesn't cut you after your 3rd straight loss :thumb02:


hmm your right we have never fought, i have faced inkdot,rauno,hixxy,xeberus,spoken and sllywilly


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Sign me up


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like we have a full house for the GP now!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I feel sorry for the person who is going to face me in this event , Someone is going to get Zulued .


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Looks like we have a full house for the GP now!


Yep the great 8! Gotta thank all you guys for signing up to move that thing along. Hopefully at 127 the 4 remaining sign up, and yep the final 2 at 128.

Anybody else feel free to call out people not marked with 'CPL GP' on the front page in the sign up list. I'll try to see them all, hopefully they're in this thread.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Yep the great 8! Gotta thank all you guys for signing up to move that thing along. Hopefully at 127 the 4 remaining sign up, and yep the final 2 at 128.
> 
> Anybody else feel free to call out people not marked with 'CPL GP' on the front page in the sign up list. I'll try to see them all, hopefully they're in this thread.


everyones calling me out dude so you have to be the judge on that


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If 5 people all call out 1 person, and that person calls out one of them it's gonna happen. It's when the one person calls out a different 5 himself that it gets harder.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> If 5 people all call out 1 person, and that person calls out one of them it's gonna happen. It's when the one person calls out a different 5 himself that it gets harder.


aye aye capain, ill let you settle their needs while i sit back


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> aye aye capain, ill let you settle their needs while i sit back


why dont you just call out the weakest of the ones who have called you out...you need to start padding your record before you drop to below .500....


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

sillywillybubba said:


> why dont you just call out the weakest of the ones who have called you out...you need to start padding your record before you drop to below .500....


i think i will call you out then punk, you aint getting away with murder twice fool and ill send you tumbling to your knees courtesy of me and my homeboy rauno who you got KTFO by last week.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I really don't care who I face. I have no enemies.  It's just business. lol


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sign me up. Fresh of a win over the monster in sillywillybubba, i have to keep the momentum going.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Who's got 2 thumbs, a 70% winning percentage, and needs an opponent???

THIS GUY!!!! {SigFig points thumbs at self}

Anybody ready to step up?!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

But I do... welcome back SigFig!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> But I do... welcome back SigFig!!!



LOL! Classic! That gave me a good laugh dude hehe, and nice to see Sigfig back! You like my shinny belt! COME GET IT!

I want some new top competition! I already have my hands full but its nice to see old faces that kicked ass in the past


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> But I do... welcome back SigFig!!!


Freaking LOLZ :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So, anybody want's to take me on? Eh, anybody?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> So, anybody want's to take me on? Eh, anybody?


you can get in the line with sillywilly,420athlon,killstarz and perhaps the sigfig to battle me 1 mo time homey


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you can get in the line with sillywilly,420athlon,killstarz and perhaps the sigfig to battle me 1 mo time homey


Maybe sometime in the future buddy. We have already fought here and have an upcoming fight in Strikeforce coming soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Well this time next week I will be at my after party celebrating my victory over Bob, and looking forward to my semi final GP fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Well this time next week I will be at my after party celebrating my victory over Bob, and looking forward to my semi final GP fight.


I'll bring the Patron. We going to celebrate my fresh #1 contender-ship as well.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I'll bring the Patron. We going to celebrate my fresh #1 contender-ship as well.



Hmm ranked 21. score 4-3, lol we will see if Dudeabides sees that as top contender lol, or am i missing the humor?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Haha, no i'm far from being a number one contender at this point. I'm trying to get there faster by competing in the higher level though. Fresh off a win over SWB at UFC Troops and now beating UFC_OWNS in Strikeforce is a good achievement in my book. Soon my friend.
_
Edit: I can still bring patron, can i?_


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

*too much work...*

... and not enough time to check this forum... dangit... missed the sf cpl... almost missed this one... sign me up pls if its not too late raise01:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Haha, no i'm far from being a number one contender at this point. I'm trying to get there faster by competing in the higher level though. Fresh off a win over SWB at UFC Troops and now beating UFC_OWNS in Strikeforce is a good achievement in my book. Soon my friend.
> _
> Edit: I can still bring patron, can i?_



Good point, that was a serious win under your belt proving u have what it takes to beat top competition, id say your rank doesn't show u skills justice


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Good point, that was a serious win under your belt proving u have what it takes to beat top competition, id say your rank doesn't show u skills justice


I wonder if Rauno remembers the beating I gave him at UFC 124.

He may of got lucky against Sillywilly and beat up Vera Jr. but he has got nothing on me :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Luck had nothing to do in there man. To take it like that, i beat the guy who you got your title in the first place, and i was a rookie back then. We will fight again soon, don't worry.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

im in.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I wonder if Rauno remembers the beating I gave him at UFC 124.
> 
> He may of got lucky against Sillywilly and beat up Vera Jr. but he has got nothing on me :thumb02:


Lol sometimes having the belt has its dis benefits because i like calling out confident people and crushing there dreams


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol sometimes having the belt has its dis benefits because i like calling out confident people and crushing there dreams


dont waste your time with mr.can crusher with a bad record, when i lose i at least lose to the best and my average loss margin is 2 points


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up guys. I'll do the matchups later tonight and try to get the ones you wanted. With a title fight, and those four GP matches it will be an awesome CPL card to go with the best UFC card I've seen since 100.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see the match-ups. I guess i'll see them in the morning.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Its Dream Crushing Time!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Championship Pick 'em UFC 126 Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*









for the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Championship Pick 'em League Title... of the world. ... Introducing first, the challenger... from Estonia... Rauno!! His opponent across the cage, .... hailing from California... he is, the reigning and defending, undisputed... CPL Champion of the world... Machida Karate!! 

"Let's get it on!"...

Main Event

*Machida Karate* (11-5) vs *Rauno* (4-3)




It's also the 2nd round of the Championship Pick 'em League Grand Prix. The winners will meet each other in the semi's when UFC 127 takes place in late Feb.

CPL Grand Prix

*Guymay* (10-3) vs *Walker* (7-4-1)
*HitOrGetHit* (8-9) vs *Intermission* (3-7)
*BobbyCooper* (8-8) vs *hixxy* (7-9-1)
*G_Land* (9-5) vs *dudeabides* (7-9-1)










Our main card has the best matchups from our remaining competitors, including one that one that has been calling out our Australian fighter since the last event:

Main Card

*sillywillybubba* (10-6) vs *SigFig* (7-3)
*UFC_OWNS* (4-2) vs *420atalon* (3-3)
*SpoKen* (11-6) vs *Killstarz* (6-8)
*Bknmax* (5-8) vs *KillerShark1985* (4-4)
*Ruckus* (6-10) vs *attention* (4-13)



The undercard has all the other fighters who are sure to bring it, televised or not. The last man signed up still needs an opponent to step up between now and fight night and the signups are still open until 126 starts:

Undercard

*Mike28* (1-0) vs *Indestructibl3* (1-0)
*PheelGoodInc*(1-2) vs *limba* (0-1)
*Relavate*(1-1) vs *Inkdot* (9-6)










​*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Feb 5th at apprx. 7 PM EST/Midnight GMT or by the time the prelim fights start.*

Thanks to our super gfx premium member, limba, for the help with all of the CPL GP graphics :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wow great cart monster card except 420athlon doesnt deserve me, but when i beat the SF champ i wouldnt mind to take on rauno if he wins which is a tall order though


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I am going to enjoy this.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I am going to enjoy this.


its strange that you enjou losing but whatever floats your boat StrikeFarce champion


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, i got spoken... somebody doesnt like me


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> wow, i got spoken... somebody doesnt like me


Hey killstarz......... KICK HIS ASS SEABASS!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Hey killstarz......... KICK HIS ASS SEABASS!


hahaha, i'll try my man.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> its strange that you enjou losing but whatever floats your boat StrikeFarce champion


Lol if u win and start bragging about beating a SF champion when there has only been 2 SF matches and the Rules have completely changed from the first event ill LOL at u!





RAUNO! I give you props on your last win! And it looks like u won yourself a title shot! Grats! Here take my hand ill help u off your High Horse!

I had a great camp for this fight night, and im ready to get KO OF THE NIGHT!




Killstarz said:


> wow, i got spoken... somebody doesnt like me


Lol Killstarz, you sound like Rauno when he fought SWB, now hes fighting for the Title lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol if u win and start bragging about beating a SF champion when there has only been 2 SF matches and the Rules have completely changed from the first event ill LOL at u!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to quote a very smart man by the name of james toney "imma go getchu princess" 420athalon has talked the most crap to me since xeberus and we know how that turned out, it will just be gravy when i beat him knowing he i sthe worthless SF champ


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol Killstarz, you sound like Rauno when he fought SWB, now hes fighting for the Title lol


Hey, i'll take what i get, i don't care who i fight...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> Hey, i'll take what i get, i don't care who i fight...


you sound just like ma homey nick diaz


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm betting G_Land picks Forrest, and since I'm going with Ace good ol' Rich can help me out big time. Sure I might go 1-10 to his 10-1, but getting the Fotn right is something. Here's hoping anyway. Am I wrong?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> I'm betting G_Land picks Forrest, and since I'm going with Ace good ol' Rich can help me out big time. Sure I might go 1-10 to his 10-1, but getting the Fotn right is something. Here's hoping anyway. Am I wrong?


you are wrong my boy forrest is winning the fotn


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, i was hoping for a high profile fight but for the title, wow. I hope your not expecting to get any trash talk out of me MK. My humble ways got me to the main event and they are going to help me win the title.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Wow, i was hoping for a high profile fight but for the title, wow. I hope your not expecting to get any trash talk out of me MK. My humble ways got me to the main event and they are going to help me win the title.


rauno i will teach you the hype ways if you give me your first title defense? together we make CHAEL ST.PIERRE or CSP


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Wow, i was hoping for a high profile fight but for the title, wow. I hope your not expecting to get any trash talk out of me MK. My humble ways got me to the main event and they are going to help me win the title.


Im ready for the best Rauno, and you caught my boy SWB with a nasty head kick, that aint going to fly in Machida town! 

Your going to have to earn this Badge!



UFC_OWNS said:


> rauno i will teach you the hype ways if you give me your first title defense? together we make CHAEL ST.PIERRE or CSP


u try to hard lol


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

just doing my picks now. Man it's tough since the merger.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Im ready for the best Rauno, and you caught my boy SWB with a nasty head kick, that aint going to fly in Machida town!
> 
> Your going to have to earn this Badge!
> 
> ...


its about time your going to lose the title, i backed you against silly and spoken but it is raunos time for reign of terror, and UFC_OWNS is back to his best come saturday and picking the momentum back up


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm about to start on my picks this night. I'm going to put a lot of effort and thought to these picks since this is a huge opportunity and i won't get one like this so soon, should i lose.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm back! Sign me up please! Time to kick ass!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Completing the trilogy with SillyBub... Let's do this!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Inkdot welcome to the party pal, you're up against Relavate cause he was the odd man out waiting for an opponent. We can still take signups til the weekend, but we'll need two at a time to make the matchups.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> its about time your going to lose the title, i backed you against silly and spoken but it is raunos time for reign of terror, and UFC_OWNS is back to his best come saturday and picking the momentum back up



Lol good cause the person u root for the most, (Urself) keeps losing the 2 exact 2 people u just said i beat....

Tough break kid, and with some of the failed fights your already claiming win, (im not giving away my picks any more then i have to) so ill just let u see after u lose :thumb02:




Rauno said:


> I'm about to start on my picks this night. I'm going to put a lot of effort and thought to these picks since this is a huge opportunity and i won't get one like this so soon, should i lose.


Bring your A game buddy! Im feeling good about this card! And id be happy to give the the title of Champion if u can pull off another upset come fight night!

Its time to Crack down and do your homework!




SigFig said:


> Completing the trilogy with SillyBub... Let's do this!


Lol Sigfig coming back and calling out the top dogs nice! If everything goes as expected in my fight, ill be looking forward to our Future meeting!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Bring your A game buddy! Im feeling good about this card! And id be happy to give the the title of Champion if u can pull off another upset come fight night!
> 
> Its time to Crack down and do your homework!


I'm glad you feel confident about it to be honest, i want the best Machida Karate there's ever been. I feel extremely confident in this card as well, i'm sure we're not the only ones. Only a week to wait!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I'm glad you feel confident about it to be honest, i want the best Machida Karate there's ever been. I feel extremely confident in this card as well, i'm sure we're not the only ones. Only a week to wait!


No excuses my friend ill give you ALL props if u beat me on this card, and ill be happy to comeback and take it again if your the better man come fight night!

Thankfully i had a awesome fight camp!

And i have nothing against you, so ill leave the smack talking to the irrelevant fighters like OWNES, but In all seriousness the title needs to be around the top dogs waist, so may the better man win! Good luck Buddy 

We'll have a Drink on me no matter what the outcome! 

Here let me fill up your glass! *Zip* :drink01::drink01:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This thread has turned out to an all out drinking bash now. Have a toast guy's!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> This thread has turned out to an all out drinking bash now. Have a toast guy's!


Lol even with no smack talk im extremely pumped for this fight, and happy to give someone cool like u a chance for 
CPL glory! 

Just goes to show that if u stick with fighting the top dogs its the fastest rout to the title :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol even with no smack talk im extremely pumped for this fight, and happy to give someone cool like u a chance for
> CPL glory!
> 
> Just goes to show that if u stick with fighting the top dogs its the fastest rout to the title :thumb02:


Yeah, i was actually surprised to get the title shot so early, not complaining though. You should see how pumped this little puppy is. :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Yeah, i was actually surprised to get the title shot so early, not complaining though. You should see how pumped this little puppy is. :thumb02:



Lol i remember my first title shot fight and how pumped i was! And ive been champ since then! 

Lol and the more wins i get, the more pressure i feel to perform! Thankfully i thrive under pressure!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol i remember my first title shot fight and how pumped i was! And ive been champ since then!
> 
> Lol and the more wins i get, the more pressure i feel to perform! Thankfully i thrive under pressure!


I guess we're the same in that department. A championship on the line raises the pressure bar a whole new level. I like it, makes me put on a show!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Does not matter. Who ever has that belt when get to them will see it parted from their hands!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Does not matter. Who ever has that belt when get to them will see it parted from their hands!


I want that best out of 3!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I want that best out of 3!


 
Be careful what you wish for!!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Be careful what you wish for!!!!



Ok i will. I WANT MY BEST OUT OF 3!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ii have never lost a fight, the judges have just screwed me over like nate and nick my homeys from the 209, laugh now Mk but when i win this week im taking yo title but realistically im taking my homeboys raunos title


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Ok i will. I WANT MY BEST OUT OF 3!


 
Well keep that title and Ill see ya soon!:thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

So Killstarz is my opponent huh?

I will break you Kill. You will leave the octagon a very defeated man.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Limba I'm coming for you. I've changed the way I train for these things after my first two losses and am a new man. I'm not even the same fighter anymore. You're about to get your world rocked!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> So Killstarz is my opponent huh?
> 
> I will break you Kill. You will leave the octagon a very defeated man.




I think you'll see that my record speaks for itself 

the pressure is on you my man. I have nothing to lose.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bobby Cooper, i fear you will be cut after i defeat you...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

4 losses in a row would not be good for bobby, looks like the title match has turned him into machida


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Bobby Cooper, i fear you will be cut after i defeat you...


wait and see!!!



UFC_OWNS said:


> 4 losses in a row would not be good for bobby, looks like the title match has turned him into machida


I had three title shots in my CPL career  so that can't be true^^


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> wait and see!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I had three title shots in my CPL career  so that can't be true^^


you have to turn it around the pride of germany


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Not only that, but Bobby dropped to 1-2 in real life on Friday. Saw his name pop up on the Tim Sylvia card...

http://www.sherdog.com/events/TFC-16-Titan-Fighting-Championships-16-15464


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Going against PheelGood!
I have to win this: last time i had the 4th score overall and lost! By 2 points!

After i'm finished with PheelGood, he's gonna change his name to PheelBad! 

_PS: epic smacktalk right there....mind f**k in progress_


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

oh yeah...thats right.....limba went there......IN YOU FACE PHEELBAD!!!!! Lol


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> I think you'll see that my record speaks for itself
> 
> the pressure is on you my man. I have nothing to lose.


I believe the pressure is on you my friend. Fighting the number 1 fighter is always a little bit scary I bet.

I wouldn't know though, because I'm always number 1.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> I believe the pressure is on you my friend. Fighting the number 1 fighter is always a little bit scary I bet.
> 
> I wouldn't know though, because I'm always number 1.


but when you lose, what will that make me?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Not only that, but Bobby dropped to 1-2 in real life on Friday. Saw his name pop up on the Tim Sylvia card...
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/events/TFC-16-Titan-Fighting-Championships-16-15464


Hey, hey, hey.. :angry02:

I am 2:2 in my Professional fighting career! But I know.. I had a terrible night there 

Let's see who my next opponent is?!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Oops, double post.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

limba said:


> Going against PheelGood!
> I have to win this: last time i had the 4th score overall and lost! By 2 points!
> 
> After i'm finished with PheelGood, he's gonna change his name to PheelBad!
> ...


The HELL you say!?!? Here I was thinking we were going to be cordial about this thing... and you make comments like that? Oh now it's personal... very personal indeed.

_I like how my name is being made fun of by a guy who named himself after the lion king!_


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I see what you did thar


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you youngins dont try to steal the show with your awful smack talk, you can practice your shenanigins in strikeforce but not in my house son, 420athalon i have no need to even hype up or insult your awful ways because you are just a very small blip on my radar. Now run and tell that homeboy.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> The HELL you say!?!? Here I was thinking we were going to be cordial about this thing... and you make comments like that? Oh now it's personal... very personal indeed.
> 
> _*I like how my name is being made fun of by a guy who named himself after the lion king*!_


Good...good! lol
Here is Mario Yamasaki declaring me the winner of our mega-fight!










This is gonna be an EPIC battle!
That means i'm gonna be an EPIC WINNER after this! :happy04:



UFC_OWNS said:


> *you youngins dont try to steal the show with your awful smack talk, you can practice your shenanigins in strikeforce but not in my house son*, 420athalon i have no need to even hype up or insult your awful ways because you are just a very small blip on my radar. Now run and tell that homeboy.


After i beat PheelGood(Bad) i'm comming after you.
And once i put a beating on you, you can also change your name to "UFC_OWNED" :laugh:

_(Rampage and Sonnen should read this thread to learn how to trash talk)_


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> It's Limba, not Simba.
> Almost got me in a RNC, but i escaped lol
> This is gonna be an EPIC battle!
> That means i'm gonna be an EPIC WINNER after this! :happy04:
> ...


sonnen aint got shite on us, rampage is back baby and imma beat the living hell outta my worthless opponent then take the title on my home turf


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ii have never lost a fight, the judges have just screwed me over like nate and nick my homeys from the 209, laugh now Mk but when i win this week im taking yo title but realistically im taking my homeboys raunos title


Yeah with your 2 fight losing streak i can see why u would think ur getting the Title soon.... Yaaaa....... So how do u escape reality so easily?

Talk shit after winning small fights then get UFC OWNED on any high level fight.... Not really a position to talk smack LOL


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

4 day's and counting guy's..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah with your 2 fight losing streak i can see why u would think ur getting the Title soon.... Yaaaa....... So how do u escape reality so easily?
> 
> Talk shit after winning small fights then get UFC OWNED on any high level fight.... Not really a position to talk smack LOL


i have never lost, i did more damage than my opponents and the judges must have a messed up criteria to give my opponents a win. lets see how tough you talk amigo when i shove a size 14 up your behind


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i have never lost, i did more damage than my opponents and the judges must have a messed up criteria to give my opponents a win. lets see how tough you talk amigo when i shove a size 14 up your behind


Sweet that means i never lost too! HEY GUYS WE ALL NEVER LOST! DRINKS ON ME BEFORE WE WAKE UP! :drink01::drink01:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i have never lost, i did more damage than my opponents and the judges must have a messed up criteria to give my opponents a win. lets see how tough you talk amigo when i shove a size 14 up your behind


You have a loss to me, remember that.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

limba said:


> Good...good! lol
> Here is Mario Yamasaki declaring me the winner of our mega-fight!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, this is what I'm going to do to you.

I'm going to come at you so hard you're going to get flashbacks of this:






Thats right... if you haven't figured it out yet.... I *KILLED* your father!!!!!

What now? Whatcha gonna do about it? You're too small and weak and you ran away because you felt responsible.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn now I want to watch the Lion King


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL! :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> You have a loss to me, remember that.


you mean you have a robbery over me, i beat you boy you remember that


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you mean you have a robbery over me, i beat you boy you remember that


It's okay to admit defeat my guy.

Machida Karate whooped on me in my last title fight, I won't say he robbed me, he was just the better man.

I beat you, it was close, but I have the W.

Don't be mad though, you lost to the number 1 guy, it happens.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I will do anything to win this GP.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> It's okay to admit defeat my guy.
> 
> Machida Karate whooped on me in my last title fight, I won't say he robbed me, he was just the better man.
> 
> ...


well it wont happen anymore, i am not showing my opponents anymore respect, from 126 i am just going in for the kill.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well it wont happen anymore, i am not showing my opponents anymore respect, from 126 i am just going in for the kill.


When did you EVER show your opponents respect in the first place? All you ever did was talk trash.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Oh, this is what I'm going to do to you.
> 
> I'm going to come at you so hard you're going to get flashbacks of this:
> 
> ...


Size doen't matter!
It's all about the skill! And a lot of heart!

Here is me securing a leg lock! The pain on your face says everything!










The victory roar!










And shortly after i got my revenge over the stupid antilopes also!










There's no stopping me!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Wha? I thought we were smack talking, now lions are taking over this thread?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Me and Bobby are going to have an epic war on Saturday night. Its going to go down in history as one of the greatest fights ever.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Me and Bobby are going to have an epic war on Saturday night. Its going to go down in history as one of the greatest fights ever.


me and silly already have won that honour at 125


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Let's not forget about the possible FOTN candidate Machida Karate vs Rauno. I've been working with my man Spoken the last week to get prepared. I can do this!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> me and silly already have won that honour at 125


I said one of, not thee.. Plus me and dudes fought to a draw awhile back, that was a contender for FOTY.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Intermission said:


> When did you EVER show your opponents respect in the first place? All you ever did was talk trash.


Dont waste your time with someone that talks out of there ass, and not with there mouth lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

OWNS is getting owned!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mk dont fear me, we are homeys, but im undefeated and you gonna lose yo title bitch and im reaping the rewards


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

By the end of saturday night... one will stand, and one will fall.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Mk dont fear me, we are homeys, but im undefeated and you gonna lose yo title bitch and im reaping the rewards


You have a cute 3 losing streak when it comes to all CPL's does reality really hurt that bad that u act like they didnt happen? 

Saying things like im undefeated when being Defeated is all we been seeing of you... :confused03:

I dont like to fight with Delusional people so ill just leave it at that


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Just to set the record straight, should i win at 126 i wouldn't take any challenges. I'd let dudeabides, the man himself pick me an opponent seeing as he did such a good job picking the current number one contender.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Just to set the record straight, should i win at 126 i wouldn't take any challenges. I'd let dudeabides, the man himself pick me an opponent seeing as he did such a good job picking the current number one contender.


As long as i have the belt im doing the same, i just want top competition not who doesn't shut up lol :sarcastic12: *Ahem*


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Me and Bobby are going to have an epic war on Saturday night. Its going to go down in history as one of the greatest fights ever.


hixxy^^ I am so prepared for you sweetheart :winner01:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> As long as i have the belt im doing the same, i just want top competition not who doesn't shut up lol :sarcastic12: *Ahem*


You hold on to that title Machida, I have faith in you. You wait until I come and take it ya hear?

Rauno, you are definitely on the rise, your doing big things, you WILL win on saturday, we trained to hard to lose at this point. WE. GOT. THIS.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Just to set the record straight, should i win at 126 i wouldn't take any challenges. I'd let dudeabides, the man himself pick me an opponent seeing as he did such a good job picking the current number one contender.


you will accept my challenge young man, MK is the delusional one btw


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> hixxy^^ I am so prepared for you sweetheart :winner01:


Don't talk sexy to me Bobby, it only turns me on


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Killstarz my man.. I just don't think your ready. This is a huge step up for you in competition. I mean, you fought some good guys... but have you ever the best guy? I don't consider you a stepping stone, I treat all my opponents as equal threats, but I'm worried about your mental game right now.

I want to beat you when your fighting at 100%, I don't want to fight a mentally broken version of yourself.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Killstarz my man.. I just don't think your ready. This is a huge step up for you in competition. I mean, you fought some good guys... but have you ever the best guy? I don't consider you a stepping stone, I treat all my opponents as equal threats, but I'm worried about your mental game right now.
> 
> I want to beat you when your fighting at 100%, I don't want to fight a mentally broken version of yourself.


well you just came off a 3 round split decision with me 2 weeks ago, could be too short of a turnaround for you spoken


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Well its nearly decision making time.. Do I take a risk and pick a certain fight to end in a draw or not..


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well you just came off a 3 round split decision with me 2 weeks ago, could be too short of a turnaround for you spoken


Nothing scares me.

Also, this isn't one of those cards that airs at like, 3pm is it?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Nothing scares me.
> 
> Also, this isn't one of those cards that airs at like, 3pm is it?


I 'think' it's a regular card.

We always get the events at stupid times over here anyway


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

12pm for me


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you will accept my challenge young man, MK is the delusional one btw


Get help :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Get help :thumbsup:


you talk a lot of trash to a man you are ducking, is that you shields?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you talk a lot of trash to a man you are ducking, is that you shields?


Ducking.... Like I said, GET HELP :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Ducking.... Like I said, GET HELP :thumbsup:


send me a cheque and ill consider it, i only need help if chael sonnen needs help, and he does not need help


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> send me a cheque and ill consider it, i only need help if chael sonnen needs help, and he does not need help


Please i know being sad is your Forte but wow... You say some dumb shit, one min your BEGGING to fight me, then you get your ass kicked twice and still try to talk? When does the sadness end sad kid.

You talk purely from the ass and it shows o to much


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> I 'think' it's a regular card.
> 
> We always get the events at stupid times over here anyway


The main card starts like 5 AM or sth like that in here.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

3am till 6am main card here in England.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> The main card starts like 5 AM or sth like that in here.


Same here!
It's always a hard choice: do i go to sleep and set my alarm to wake me up atfight time?
Or do i stay awake all night long?

I picked the second option almost every time!

Here, in this timezone, the best option is: you go out for a drink or two, have some fun out, in a pub or club, and you come back, not 100% wasted, just in time to watch the fights!!!

Win-Win situation!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

limba said:


> Same here!
> *It's always a hard choice: do i go to sleep and set my alarm to wake me up atfight time?
> Or do i stay awake all night long?*
> 
> ...


I have the same thing in here and i almost never go to sleep before the fights. As for the second part, i can't do it. Once i drink some sweet alcohol i'm not stopping until i'm fully wasted.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Well its nearly decision making time.. Do I take a risk and pick a certain fight to end in a draw or not..


Your choice hunny^^


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill start boozing around 7pm my time, watch whatevers on telly tomorrow evening, including the days football highlights, do some stuff on the net and just stay up till 6am Sunday morning! I can drink and drink and drink on UFC nights, ill probably hit the 20 can mark tomorrow evening. Will sleep till about 3pm Sunday afternoon!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey PheelGood!!!

A present waiting for you in the UFC section.
My picks for the main card are there, in the threads about the main event fights!

It's like unveiling you my secret strategy. lol 

Anyone else having a hard time picking some of these fights.
They are really tricky: Ace-Griffin and Kid-Johnson are the question marks for me! :confused02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

limba said:


> Hey PheelGood!!!
> 
> A present waiting for you in the UFC section.
> My picks for the main card are there, in the threads about the main event fights!
> ...


No gifts needed for me 

I spent about 6 hours yesterday researching and watching video before deciding my picks. I feel extremely confident!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Just watched the weigh ins! I thought they would clear some things for me...
Well they didn't!

I'm gonna stick with my original picks, although some of them are based on subjectivism/partialism. And i migh regret it!

But i'm a fan!
Can't go against my guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

When you guys send picks, they can't be changed unless someone changes the official card which I never want to see again! Anybody nervous about weigh in's can wait til after them to send them that is totally cool. But at least if you're going to send them early, you don't have to worry about the weekend activities that make ya forget, especially since weigh in's are almost always on Friday night, and the fights on Saturday night.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

When are/were they?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

2 hours ago, only Pierce missed weight but he made it on his 2nd try.



> MAIN CARD (Pay-per-view)
> 
> * Champ Anderson Silva (185) vs. Vitor Belfort (185)
> * Forrest Griffin (205) vs. Rich Franklin (203)
> ...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

limba said:


> Just watched the weigh ins! I thought they would clear some things for me...
> Well they didn't!
> 
> I'm gonna stick with my original picks, although some of them are based on subjectivism/partialism. And i migh regret it!
> ...


Oh you're in a rough night Limba! The weigh ins made me feel better... especially about the undercards


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i picked carlos eduardo rocha to beat jake ellenburger by 3rd rd SUB
Bader by UD
Silva By SUB round 2
i think torres by round 1 KO(i know jack shite about the wec fighters)
Griffin by split decision

those were my main card ones, all difficult matches to predict


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm still 3 picks away from sending mine in.. The stakes are high, there is no room for error.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i picked carlos eduardo rocha to beat jake ellenburger by 3rd rd SUB
> Bader by UD
> Silva By SUB round 2
> i think torres by round 1 KO(i know jack shite about the wec fighters)
> ...


Well go with your gut, but Rocha to beat Ellenburger? Did u watch Jakes fights?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Well go with your gut, but Rocha to beat Ellenburger? Did u watch Jakes fights?


jake is very very good, however i think rocha is very very good too, it is easily the toughest fight to pick on the card but i am going with my gut since i always shoot myself in the foot when i dont, lesson learned from mckee vs volkmann cost my a victory over sillywilly which was a great fight.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> jake is very very good, however i think rocha is very very good too, it is easily the toughest fight to pick on the card but i am going with my gut since i always shoot myself in the foot when i dont, lesson learned from mckee vs volkmann cost my a victory over sillywilly which was a great fight.



Exactly, good man, I shot myself in the foot MANY O TIMES, from ether listening to others opinions to much or second guessing myself

I remember not wanting to go with Cote because i was never impressed with him, and just going for him because of the hype and listening to his fans, and my gut told me he was going to lose but i went for him anyway.

And that happened twice


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't talk about gut feelings... My gut feeling is that Griffin/Franklin is ending in a draw!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Don't talk about gut feelings... My gut feeling is that Griffin/Franklin is ending in a draw!


LOL! Yeah that was my hardest Pick, i went with my Gut though :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Exactly, good man, I shot myself in the foot MANY O TIMES, from ether listening to others opinions to much or second guessing myself
> 
> I remember not wanting to go with Cote because i was never impressed with him, and just going for him because of the hype and listening to his fans, and my gut told me he was going to lose but i went for him anyway.
> 
> And that happened twice


i was in the cpl i think when tom lawlor vsed cote, but i only picked cote for the same reason, i still won but man did that annoy me, at least with gut feelings you can say i was wrong instead of i should have listened to myself, an to hixxy damnt hat one could be a draw and i think a FOTY candidate


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i was in the cpl i think when tom lawlor vsed cote, but i only picked cote for the same reason, i still won but man did that annoy me, at least with gut feelings you can say i was wrong instead of i should have listened to myself, an to hixxy damnt hat one could be a draw and i think a FOTY candidate


IM going with Rich, i think he is the same as Forrest just a little quicker, but thats just my gut telling me that


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think forrest will make it a good scrap and we know he is tailor made for scraps, its gonna be a fun fight though


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i think forrest will make it a good scrap and we know he is tailor made for scraps, its gonna be a fun fight though


Its going to be crazy, i have it so close, i think Forrest might win the first round, then Rich take the 2nd and 3rd, but it could go ether way.

Forrest just might win the 3rd or 2nd and take this by 1 round, or vise versa. Its just so hard to guess

But like i said im going Rich cause of my gut purely


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

1 thing i think is guaranteed is that it will be a split decision because it will be crazy close


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Well a split decision is when 1 Judge thinks one fighter won, and the other 2 think the opposite, so i would still say it will be a UD, but i think Forrest will win a round in all 3 judges eyes at least, or at least 1 judges eyes, but i dont think there is going to be a judge saying Forrest should of won that fight.

But who knows its MMA Forrest just might win all 3 rounds clearly lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Well a split decision is when 1 Judge thinks one fighter won, and the other 2 think the opposite, so i would still say it will be a UD, but i think Forrest will win a round in all 3 judges eyes at least, or at least 1 judges eyes, but i dont think there is going to be a judge saying Forrest should of won that fight.
> 
> But who knows its MMA Forrest just might win all 3 rounds clearly lol


they managed to give nam phan a split decision loss and shogun a 4 rounds to 1 loss so i think we know the judging blunders already


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> they managed to give nam phan a split decision loss and shogun a 4 rounds to 1 loss so i think we know the judging blunders already


Yeah judges have a stupid history in all sports thats for sure, they seem to OVERALL be getting better in mma, with a few exceptions like the Phan fight and a few others


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah judges have a stupid history in all sports thats for sure, they seem to OVERALL be getting better in mma, with a few exceptions like the Phan fight and a few others


i honestly believe that they are boxing judges with a very basic understanding of MMA getting paid by the Las Vegas State Judging system or whatever and thats why they dont know how to judge, i would like the old pride judging on the criteria on who did more damage in the whole fight wins.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i honestly believe that they are boxing judges with a very basic understanding of MMA getting paid by the Las Vegas State Judging system or whatever and thats why they dont know how to judge, i would like the old pride judging on the criteria on who did more damage in the whole fight wins.


THen how would Jon Fitch or Jake Shields, or Sonnen ever win a fight? lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> THen how would Jon Fitch or Jake Shields, or Sonnen ever win a fight? lol


they wouldnt ahahha, except for sonnen he is like a leach that wont get off.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think my picks are about ready to go in!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I think my picks are about ready to go in!


me too hixxy. I'm gonna post them in this thread as soon as your name is blue.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Here mine are:

Most Confident to least

Miguel Torres Round 1 Sub
Jon Jones Round 1 TKO
Rich Franklin Unanimous Decision
Anderson Silva Round 1 TKO
Jake Ellenberger Round 1 TKO
Donald Cerrone Split Decision
Paul Taylor Split Decision
Chad Mendes UD
Demetrious Johnson Split decision
Kyle Kingsbury Round 2 TKO
Kenny Robertson Round 1 Sub

Credits

Rich Franklin 100K (.59) Possible win: 59K
Jon Jones 30K (.33) Possible win: 9.9K
Anderson Silva 15K (.42) Possible win: 6.3K
Michihiro Omigawa 3K (2.65) Possible Win: 7.95K


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

My picks are IN, LETS GET IT ON RAUNO! MAY THE BEST MAN WIN! 

:thumb01:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

MK enjoy it while it lasts !


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> me too hixxy. I'm gonna post them in this thread as soon as your name is blue.


Picks are in big boy.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> My picks are IN, LETS GET IT ON RAUNO! MAY THE BEST MAN WIN!
> 
> :thumb01:


Same here. I've been training hard and bringing in guy's from all over the world to train for this fight. Let's go. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Picks are in, lets do this!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> MK enjoy it while it lasts !


Lol Dont worry i Will! especially because u never tasted the belt, and it taste good!

I took the belt by force and defended it against the top contender, i feel like i achieved what i wanted, even though i never want to let it go! EVER! And i see 2 belts in my future!

Maybe one day ull know what its like :smoke01:



Rauno said:


> Same here. I've been training hard and bringing in guy's from all over the world to train for this fight. Let's go. :thumbsup:


Good this is going to be a WAR! Just look out for my Machida Karate Head Kick! Your head to me is just one big target!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol Dont worry i Will! especially because u never tasted the belt, and it taste good!
> 
> I took the belt by force and defended it against the top contender, i feel like i achieved what i wanted, even though i never want to let it go! EVER! And i see 2 belts in my future!
> 
> ...


Well, my Uberknee has been looking pretty good lately as well.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Well, my Uberknee has been looking pretty good lately as well.



Lol this will be fun


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Me and Bobby have picked all the same winners apart from three.. Its gonna be close!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Me and G Land also did the pick exchange thing, and we have 9/11 same picks. All except the main and co main events. (Gonna be interesting (go Rich and Andy! haha)

It's up to you guys if you want to do the pick exchange thing with your opponent over pm, but I would hold off if you're Relavate or SigFig's opposition. They're the only ones that haven't picked.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

My picks are in... Let's get it on! Time to settle the score with SillyBub...

Ellenberger FTW!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool just waiting on Relavate :thumbsup: 

whenever the prelims start is the deadline, could be an hour to an hour and a half depending on what have you. First show I remember with prelims being aired on the internet AND Spike tv on the same show, might f up the timing a little.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Me and Bobby differ on the Taylor, Kingsbury and Mendes fights.. Our fight will probably be decided before the main card even starts!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Had the exchange with Mr. PheelGood!
I think we only have 7/11 similar picks!

It's gonna be interesting!

Does anyone know how can i watch Spike on the internet?!
Do they have an online broadcast ?!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Even with similar picks, the guy getting the method and round right will beat the guy who doesn't. And the confidence order also helps mix it up.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Grand Prix is a Win Win dude  Who ever came up with that :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I had it planned in my mind as a New years thing before I ever even heard of the bigtime Strikeforce HW grand prix. But I was a big Pride FC watcher and enjoyed their Grand prix's the most of anything so I think it was lifted from them.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

35 mins till kick off!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for sending you picks everybody, if mmajunkie's right they start in 15 minutes. Facebook in an hour 20 minutes, and the prelim show in 2 hours, main card an hour after that of course.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im sat at home, with a fridge full of beer waiting 

The two live prelims start here in 2 hours and then the main card in 3 hours.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

does anyone have a link to watch the facebook fight?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Im sat at home, with a fridge full of beer waiting
> 
> The two live prelims start here in 2 hours and then the main card in 3 hours.


Dude, create a dummy facebook account to watch KID demolish Mini Mouse!

Ok, ok, I picked Demetrious by Split Dec for CPL picks, but I'm rooting for KID. If anything, 'cos homeboy used to spend quality time with...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

1-0 so far !


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> 1-0 so far !


me too! but i said pierce by decision:thumbsdown:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

facebook link anyone?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I had Pierce by decision also..

And SigFig, i have a Facebook account, hook me up!

EDIT: http://www.facebook.com/UFC?v=app_4949752878


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thx, are you guys somehow getting to see the other prelims as well?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

damn romero your a bust, kingsbury kicked yo ass


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

1-1.



F*n Romero! 21 seconds?!?! moron
Had him by sub!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

2-0 here, but seriously how come you guys are getting to see the prelims, help me out here and hook me up, I'm missing out here


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> 1-1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too, romero was 9-1 and his only loss by dq, what a bust


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> 2-0 here, but seriously how come you guys are getting to see the prelims, help me out here and hook me up


Not watching mate, just reading the play by play...

Bobby Cooper takes the lead over me, i had Romero, he had Kingsbury..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> 2-0 here, but seriously how come you guys are getting to see the prelims, help me out here and hook me up, I'm missing out here



Play by play

Me and PheelGood are 1-1. 
Dead even on points i think! lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

15 minute intermission cause they only have one more unaired prelim. They're going by too fast, heh. 

Relavate nailed the Pierce fight with his top pick, good stuff :thumbsup: attention was the only one to get Kingsbury 100 percent.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Yo, anyone have a good stream......?

PM me.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Pierce was my No.1 pick, I also had Kingsbury low down the list, am yet to get a method right yet, I had them both down as UD's


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Why is the Mendes fight not listed on that link?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Why is the Mendes fight not listed on that link?


yeah i noticed that too, hopefully its not a sakara-riviera situation again


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

1-1 here with one going perfect.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I really really really wish I had picked Torres over Banuelos, the more I think about that pick the more I realise what a stupid risk that was to take, at least its at the very bottom of my list.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

2 rounds and 1 method wrong so far 

Hope you brought your A game UFC OWNED because you are going to need it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

2-1 now.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> 2-1 now.


Same here.
Still hating Romero!
Stupid man...
Guess his record is full of cans afterall!

PS: Fast and Furious looks great. Love me some Jordana Brewster!

Just logged in on my Facebook! 
Can't wait!

*WAR KID!*


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im 1-2, Bobby Cooper is 2-1, our fight is pretty much all over already as 7 of the 8 fights remaining we have the same..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im watching the facebook fight now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i am 2-1 picked taylor by ko but round 1 instead


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

3-0...

Hixxy, just saw your message... Looks like you're good now with the stream?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Kid Yamamoto KO RD 1

Jon Jones TKO RD 3

Forrest Griffin UD FOTN!!!

Donald Cerrone TKO RD 1

Miguel Torres Sub Rd 3

Mike Pierce ko rd 1


Jake Ellenberger TKO rd 2


Belfort KO RD 3


Chad Mendes UD

Paul Taylor SUb rd 2


Ricardo Romero Sub rd 3



Here are mine...meh


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

hahaha, is it just me or is watching this Yamamoto very freak show'ish, its like watching 2 midgets fight, dam they make Mario Yamasaki look like a giant.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah streaming fine on Facebook for me thanks mate.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

4-0...

I'm not f*ckin' around this time. ;p


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I didn't like this fight!

I almost hate Rogan for how much he kissed Johnosn's ass: "look at the speeeeeeeeeeeeed...speeeeeeeeeeeed...speeeeeeeeeeeeed"

Yamamoto let me down! :thumbsdown:
Iam down 1 point so far


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, i did not see this happening. 2-2.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Wow, i did not see this happening. 2-2.


Tbh, Yamamoto was somewhat of an X factor.
But i just couldn't go against him!
I thought he would use he striking more..a lot more than he did.

Sux!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im 2-2 yamamoto and all overrated asian fighters suck, remero was also exposed as just a can crusher tonight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SigFig said:


> 4-0...
> 
> I'm not f*ckin' around this time. ;p


Congrats Sigfig, you plus 420 & HOGH are the only ones who can say that so far.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im 1-3........


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im 2-2 yamamoto and all overrated asian fighters suck, remero was also exposed as just a can crusher tonight.


They aren't the only one being exposed. Still only 2 rounds and 1 method wrong!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive got Mendes UD here..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Well...i know selecting the winning method and the round when it happens gives you extra points, but me and PheelGood have the same picks from now on, except Silva vs Belfort!

It's gonna be hard to win this!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Ive got Mendes UD here..


Same here.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Great fight so far! :thumbsup:
Anyone else watching it?!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm 3-2 now with 2 going perfect.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Dudes, if ive worked it out so far from the first 5 fights, Bobby is beating me 51 to 38, yet he has lost his 2nd pick. Is that correct?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

5-0.

Cerrone, round 2 sub coming next ;p


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Dudes, if ive worked it out so far from the first 5 fights, Bobby is beating me 51 to 38, yet he has lost his 2nd pick. Is that correct?


"His striking" is more accurate! lol

PS: Great fight so far!
Kelly is a di*k for throwing that sucker punch at the beggining!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

SigFig said:


> 5-0.
> 
> Cerrone, round 2 sub coming next ;p


Nice


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SigFig said:


> 5-0.
> 
> Cerrone, round 2 sub coming next ;p


DAMN MAN!!!
PERFECT!!! raise01:
(me too - this one )


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I am 4-2 now, i think.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Nice


:thumb01:

6-0 on the undercard...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Dang got one wrong although Kelly was outstriking like I thought he would.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SigFig said:


> :thumb01:
> 
> 6-0 on the undercard...


Timetraveller?! :laugh:

Man from the future!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

limba said:


> Timetraveller?! :laugh:
> 
> Man from the future!


Main card is much more difficult to cap...

Aside from the Ellenberger fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

limba said:


> Timetraveller?! :laugh:
> 
> Man from the future!


And he made us wait for this amazing card. :confused05: I'm liking Torres via sub in the second.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I wish they had shown another prelim, but guess they thought that ppv needed sellin'.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I cant beat Bobby Cooper now


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Sillybub is awfully quiet though... He's a gamer, so he may be 6-0 too for all we know


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> And he made us wait for this amazing card. :confused05: *I'm liking Torres via sub in the second.*


I hope so!

Hotta close the gap to Pheel Good...or i will feel bad! lol

The next 4 fights, we have the same picks, different method though.

I hope it will all be decided in the main event!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

SigFig said:


> Sillybub is awfully quiet though... He's a gamer, so he may be 6-0 too for all we know


6-0 hahahahahaha no...lol 4-2 i think. hows your main card look? heres mine,
Anderson Silva/rd3/(t)ko
Rich Franklin/unanimous dec 
Carlos Eduardo Rocha/rd2/sub
Jon Jones/rd1/(t)ko
Miguel Torres/unanimous dec


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

sillywillybubba said:


> 6-0 hahahahahaha no...lol 4-2 i think. hows your main card look? heres mine,
> Anderson Silva/rd3/(t)ko
> Rich Franklin/unanimous dec
> Carlos Eduardo Rocha/rd2/sub
> ...


Here's my ticket... with ya on Silva :thumb02:

Ellenberger UD
Mendes UD
Silva KO/TKO, RD 3
Jones TKO/KO, RD 2
Taylor KO/TKO, RD 2
Torres, Sub, RD 2
Cerrone, Sub, RD 2
Franklin, Split Decision
Pierce, UD
Demetrious, Split Decision
Kingsbury, UD


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Forrest Griffin vs. Rich Franklin - Rich Franklin UD
Anderson Silva vs. Vitor Belfort - Anderson Silva SUB 3RD
Antonio Banuelos vs. Miguel Torres - Torres UD
Ryan Bader vs. Jon Jones - Jon Jones TKO 3RD
Jake Ellenberger vs. Carlos Eduardo Rocha - Ellenberger TKO 2ND

My main card picks


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

5-2 right now. I THINK i'm doing good at the moment. Good is not enough to beat MK though.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

5-2 as well, **** torres is crap and boring, these bantamweights suck bar cruz


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

As funny as it may sound, i could do with one of my picks losing, to stand a chance of beating Bobby, that pick being Jon Jones..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i told you my boy rocha is a wizard


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well i thought rocha did more significant moves in the fight i had him 29-28 but i did not have him 30-27 at all, grr


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

8-0. Just as I anticipated... Rocha's stand-up is god awful. Absolutely beautiful ground game, but horrible stand-up... Hope he develops it, as he's fun as sh*t to watch on the ground... except when he's fighting vs my largest wager.

30-27 Rocha judge needs to be put down.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

6-2 sitting here.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SigFig said:


> 8-0. Just as I anticipated... Rocha's stand-up is god awful. Absolutely beautiful ground game, but horrible stand-up... Hope he develops it, as he's fun as sh*t to watch on the ground... except when he's fighting vs my largest wager.
> 
> *30-27 Rocha judge needs to be put down.*


agreed i have bader on this one, but i thought had good kicks and deserved the win because of jakes facial expressions alone, a awesome ground game and a good chin to go with that. knew he was gonna be good.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> agreed i have bader on this one, but i thought had good kicks and deserved the win because of jakes facial expressions alone, a awesome ground game and a good chin to go with that. knew he was gonna be good.


If he could develop his stand-up to at least set up takedowns, or keep his opponents honest, he'd be a pretty scary fighter.
:thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Jones takes round 1


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ryan bader i dont regret picking you for the upset but i say you are a bitch, that was awful and i cant believe you tapped out to that


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Jones gets title shot, Evans is out injured!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I am 7-2 right now. The Ace-Griffin fight makes me nervous a little. I'm expecting Forrest to use he's size and length to take the decision though.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rashad is injured... man this is NOT my weekend.

I am doing well with my picks so far though.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wtf rashad waits a year than gets injured now bones gets the shot in 2 months? this is awful i would have had rampage vs shogun II than thoago vs jones for title shot. what an awful day for mma, its a tough backup for jones too.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> wtf rashad waits a year than gets injured now bones gets the shot in 2 months? this is awful i would have had rampage vs shogun II than thoago vs jones for title shot. what an awful day for mma, its a tough backup for jones too.


He didn't get injured but 2 months notice for a man like Jon Jones... wow.

Although he trains with Rashad so I guess in way they can just adapt the same gameplan over with a few tweaks?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

9-0 baby!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I feel bad for Rashad though, he was waiting for so long and now blows out his knee. And once Jones get's his hands on that belt, Rashad ain't seeing a title shot for a long time.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Rashad will drop down to 185 when he comes back.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

7-2!
I had Jones in the 2nd rd but by TKO and Ellenberger by UD!
Managed to close the gap on Pheel Good!:thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

8-2 now. I'm still not that confident however.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

gawdamnit Franklin... was worried bout that size advantage...

9-1. Damnit.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i had griffin by split but he really dominated rich, hopefully silva wins to give me some credibility for a bad risk taking cpl


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SigFig said:


> gawdamnit Franklin... *was worried bout that size advantage...*
> 
> 9-1. Damnit.


Same here, about the size and strength advantage Forrest had over Rich!
It showed in the first especially!
7-3 atm.

Silva - Belfort will decide this.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I need Silva to win via sub, but not in the third round, BUT, i still think that has me losing by 1 point.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

10-1. I'll take it.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

I think I only got my 'kid' pick wrong... wasnt very accurate with the outcome specifics... but 10:1 nonetheless


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

SigFig said:


> 10-1. I'll take it.


take it to the victory bank. nice job with your picks.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Andy KO in the 1st, just as planned.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

7-4 for me.. If i have worked it out right Bobby Cooper beat me 149 - 140


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I am 9-2 now. I'm pretty confident.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

geez.... im 9 - 2


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I lost!
Congratulations Pheel Good! 
Too bad Rich lost though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> geez....


Whoever emerges victorious, tough fight my friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Whoever emerges victorious, tough fight my friend. :thumbsup:


Yeah for sure, we have the same score so lets see who got the most calls on how the fights will end right


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

whoooooooooo what the hell didd i say, i said it a long time ago that silva could KO vitor in the fiorst but i listened to some of you guys and changed it to RNC round 2, amazing KO loved it and i want SHOGUN VS SILVA


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I went for a couple of upsets early that didn't pan out so I'm pretty sure I lost. Oh well better luck next time- Congrats Guymay. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah for sure, we have the same score so lets see who got the most calls on how the fights will end right


I'm afraid i didn't do enough tbh, i didn't get so many calls right. I'll see the result in a couple of hours though, 7:33 AM here, time to finally get some sleep.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

sillywillybubba said:


> take it to the victory bank. nice job with your picks.


We're 2-2 bud.

Always a worthy adversary. We can settle a best of 5 any time you want :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I'm afraid i didn't do enough tbh, i didn't get so many calls right. I'll see the result in a couple of hours though, 7:33 AM here, time to finally get some sleep.


I had some good calls, not many though, it was a good fight!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> I had some good calls, not many though, it was a good fight!


i only got 7-4 i made some gambles with kid,rocha(i thought he won) and bader(bitch), i think i would have lost because i did pretty shite


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

SigFig said:


> We're 2-2 bud.
> 
> Always a worthy adversary. We can settle a best of 5 any time you want :thumb02:


ill remember that your said that... again nice picks tonight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

9-2 with 190 points!!! Took the chance on Bader and Kelly got caught otherwise I did very well.

Longest winning streak in the Pick Em League(UFC or UFC + SF) and current SF champion. That belt is mine at 127 if dudeabides feels I deserve my shot.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> 9-2 with 190 points!!! Took the chance on Bader and Kelly got caught otherwise I did very well.
> 
> Longest winning streak in the Pick Em League(UFC or UFC + SF) and current SF champion. That belt is mine at 127 if dudeabides feels I deserve my shot.


ok 1 congrats man good fight i should not have gambled on some fights and i have no idea how to add up the points

2nd spoken and G_land are more likely for the title shot than you


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok 1 congrats man good fight i should not have gambled on some fights and i have no idea how to add up the points
> 
> 2nd spoken and G_land are more likely for the title shot than you


G_Land will either be 1-4 in his last 5 or will be fighting in the grand prix.

Spoken just recently had his shot and lost. Time for a new challenger. 

Walker or Guymay would be next in line but the winner is stuck in grand prix as well and the loser will be coming off a loss.

Only Ruckus and John8204 can possibly have 3 fight win streaks where as I have 4(6 including SF) and am the current SF champion.

Given those above circumstances I think I am worthy of a title shot.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> G_Land will either be 1-4 in his last 5 or will be fighting in the grand prix.
> 
> Spoken just recently had his shot and lost. Time for a new challenger.
> 
> ...


well you would have to see how dudeabides and rauno/Machida Karate feel, i was on a 4 fight ufc win streak before i got a contender match


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Championship Pick 'em UFC 126
*​
The correct calls:



> Pierce TKO 2
> Kingsbury TKO 1
> Taylor KO 2
> Johnson UD
> ...




*The Matchups

Main Event*

*Machida Karate* (11-6) vs *Rauno* (5-3)

*And it is allll over, the winner... AND !! NEW !! ... undisputed champion of the CPL... Rauno!!!

He won 177 to 174!!! * *FOTN!*

Here is your belt, hope you come back to defend it at 127:










CPL Grand Prix

*Guymay* (10-4) vs *Walker* (8-4-1)
*Fight won by Walker 167 to 137!*

*HitOrGetHit* (9-9) vs *Intermission* (3-8)
*Fight won by HitOrGetHit 161 to 151! *

*BobbyCooper* (9-8) vs *hixxy* (7-10-1)
*Fight won by BobbyCooper 146 to 140! *

*G_Land* (9-6) vs *dudeabides* (8-9-1)
*Fight won by dudeabides 161 to 154! *









(thanks again to limba for the gfx help!)

*
Main Card

sillywillybubba (10-7) vs SigFig (8-3)
Fight won by SigFig 204 to 143! KOTN! 

UFC_OWNS (4-3) vs 420atalon (4-3)
Fight won by 420atalon 190 to 129! 

SpoKen (11-7) vs Killstarz (7-8)
Fight won by Killstarz 184 to 125! 

Bknmax (6-8) vs KillerShark1985 (4-5)
Fight won by Bknmax 163 to 115! 

Ruckus (6-11) vs attention (5-13)
Fight won by attention 201 to 155! 


Undercard


Mike28 (1-1) vs Indestructibl3 (2-0)
Fight won by Indestructibl3 172 to 161!

PheelGoodInc(2-2) vs limba (0-2)
Fight won by PheelGoodInc 172 to 154!

Relavate(1-2) vs Inkdot (10-6)
Fight won by Inkdot 165 to 155! 

*​

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this insanely high scoring card (that took forever sorry) was SigFig with 204 points. Also would not have wanted to be up against attention or Killstarz tonight they all 3 had 10 right out of 11!


(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

Machida Karate


> Mike Pierce UD *21*
> 
> Mendes UD *28*
> 
> ...


Rauno


> 1. torres-sub-2nd *21*
> 2. anderson-tko-3rd *25*
> 3. jones-tko-2nd *22*
> 4. griffin-decision-split *23*
> ...


Guymay


> Vitor Belfort TKO R2
> Forrest Griffin UD *28*
> Jake Ellenberger UD *24*
> Ryan Bader TKO R2
> ...


Walker


> 1- Torres- 2nd SUB *21*
> 2- Ellenberger- UD *25*
> 3- Jon Jones- 2nd TKO *22*
> 4- Silva- TKO 2nd *23*
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Chad Mendes via Unanimous Decision *29*
> Miguel Torres via unanimous decision *28*
> Jake Ellenberger via Unanimous Decision *24*
> Rich Franklin via Unanimous Decision
> ...


Intermission


> Miguel Torres, 1st, Submission *21*
> Jake Ellenberger, Unanimous Decision *25*
> Chad Mendes, Unanimous decision *27*
> Donald Cerrone, 1st, Submission *23*
> ...


BobbyCooper


> Jon Jones TKO 3 *21*
> Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto KO 1
> Miguel Torres Sub 2 *19*
> Rich Franklin UD
> ...


hixxy


> Forrest Griffin vs. Rich Franklin - Rich Franklin UD
> 
> Anderson Silva vs. Vitor Belfort - Anderson Silva SUB 3RD *20*
> 
> ...


G_Land


> Kid Yamamoto KO RD 1
> 
> Jon Jones TKO RD 3 *20*
> 
> ...


dudeabides


> Torres SUB 1 *21*
> Mendes UD *28*
> Jones TKO 3 *19*
> Ellenberger TKO 3 *18*
> ...


sillywillybubba


> Anderson Silva/rd3/(t)ko *26*
> Rich Franklin/unanimous dec
> Carlos Eduardo Rocha/rd2/sub
> Jon Jones/rd1/(t)ko *18*
> ...


SigFig


> Ellenberger UD *26*
> Mendes UD *28*
> Silva KO/TKO, RD 3 *24*
> Jones TKO/KO, RD 2 *21*
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> Anderson Silva SUB RNC round 2 *21*
> Forrest Griffin Split Decision *25*
> Carlos Eduardo Rocha SUB round 3
> Ryan Bader Unanimous Decision
> ...


420atalon


> Silva tko 3rd *26*
> Ellenberger tko 1st *20*
> Taylor tko 1st *24*
> Griffin ud *26*
> ...


SpoKen


> Anderson Silva KO 1st *29*
> Rich Franklin U dec
> Carlos Eduardo Rocha sub 1st
> Jon Jones Tko 3rd *18*
> ...


Killstarz


> Ryan Bader vs. Jon Jones
> Jones via UD *21*
> 
> Anderson Silva vs. Vitor Belfort
> ...


Bknmax


> Jon Jones,Judge's decision, Unanimous *21*
> Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto,TKO,Round 2
> Anderson "The Spider" Silva,TKO,Round 2 *24*
> Forrest Griffin,Judge's decision, Unanimous *26*
> ...


KillerShark1985


> Pierce UD *21*
> Cerrone UD *20*
> Silva 3rd KO *24*
> Franklin UD
> ...


Ruckus


> Anderson Silva KO rd 2 *26*
> Forrest Griffin sub rd 2 *20*
> Carlos Eduardo Rocha sub rd 1
> Jon Jones TKO rd 1 *18*
> ...


attention


> Jake Ellenberger, decision, unanimous *26*
> Chad Mendes, decision, unanimous *28*
> Donald Cerrone, decision, unanimous *19*
> Paul Taylor, decision, unanimous *18*
> ...


Mike28


> Anderson Silva, TKO, RD1 *29*
> Jon Jones, TKO, RD1 *20*
> Rich Franklin, TKO, RD2
> Miguel Torres, UD, RD3 *26*
> ...


Indestructibl3


> Mendes, Unanimous Decision *29*
> Cerrone, submission, 2nd round *28*
> Silva, T/KO, 2nd Round *24*
> Romero, Submission, 2nd round
> ...


PheelGoodInc


> Miguel Torres Round 1 Sub *21*
> Jon Jones Round 1 TKO *20*
> Rich Franklin Unanimous Decision
> Anderson Silva Round 1 TKO *26*
> ...


limba


> Jake Ellenberger vs. Carlos Eduardo Rocha - Ellenberger, UD *26*
> Ryan Bader vs. Jon Jones - Jon Jones, TKO, 2nd rd *23*
> Mike Pierce vs. Kenny Robertson - Pierce, TKO 3rd *24*
> Gabe Ruediger vs. Paul Taylor - Taylor, UD *18*
> ...


Relavate


> Pierce by tko 2nd *29*
> romero by decsion
> yamamoto by tko in 1
> Paul taylor decsion *18*
> ...


Inkdot


> 1) Chad Mendes, UD *29*
> 2) Miguel Torres, Sub, 1st *20*
> 3) Jon Jones, TKO, 2nd *22*
> 4) Jake Ellenberger, UD *23*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Good fight HOGH, close one.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ooh VERY close Mike, unlucky man. Seems that everyone did reasonably well! Great job guys.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

once again congrats to 420atalon, miserable 2011 i have had in the cpl, after 127 i might take some time off, on a bad run


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I couldn't believe I scratched that one out against G Land, talk about Douglas vs Tyson there. I had to ask the calculator twice like I always do on the main event. Great scores from all of you guys tonight, that near predictable card made us look like geniuses... or at least mma junkies.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Boom and the other contenders fall. Even tied for KOTN, just didn't get as many points as SigFig.

Rauno I hope you remember that beating I gave you at 124 and have learned from it because I am coming for your belt. If I were you I wouldn't even bother taking that belt home with you because you aren't going to have it long enough to enjoy it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ill take on hixxy or killershark at 127 if they desire, i feel like an AUS vs ENG suits that card.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats Rauno!
Our new champ!

Comm'on everbody!










As for me: besides Romero who was an idiot... i will never pick fight with "my heart": my bias for Kid and Belfort ruined me, although i had doubts.
But i just couldn't pick against them.

Never again!

As for my next fight?!
I want Relavate, the rematch.
I don't think i am entitled to challenge anyone else.:shame02:

oooooooooooor: i challenge OWNS!
He is on a 0-3 run!
I will knock him out and make him cry! :laugh:

I scored more points than him at this event and at the previous one!
that means - i'm better!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Oooh, that hurt. Killstarz really put a whoopin on me. Good fight to you, hats off 

And Rauno is our new champ!!! Good job buddy! All that hard work really paid off.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

congrats my estonia brother, and limba we both had awful and similar days, but we have fitch vs penn and jones vs shogun to look forward too


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> congrats my estonia brother, and limba we both had awful and similar days, but we have fitch vs penn and jones vs shogun to look forward too


Look forward to it!

If you don't get fights you like, i'll go against you.
I've lost 2 straight, you 3 straight - at least one of us woud finally end the slide!


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Ooh VERY close Mike, unlucky man. Seems that everyone did reasonably well! Great job guys.


Ya I was going to say Griffin by UD but changed it when I was sending the picks. Great fight. I am no longer undefeated. I am so sad.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Look forward to it!
> 
> If you don't get fights you like, i'll go against you.
> I've lost 2 straight, you 3 straight - at least one of us woud finally end the slide!


lol one of us has to end the rut, i still would rather have jones prepare a little longer but shogun has been out for a while, im putting on my bj penn and shogun war paint


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Geez fight of the night! I knew i was going to regret going Romero, and it cost me, Very good fight Rauno! Ill be back!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Geez fight of the night! I knew i was going to regret going Romero, and it cost me, Very good fight Rauno! Ill be back!


dont worry bro youll be back up there but romero screwd me an dlimba bad


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> dont worry bro youll be back up there but romero screwd me an dlimba bad


Yeah losing by 3 points is pretty big pill to swallow, but it is what it is, All Grats to Rauno!

I'm going to beat who ever gets in my way, that title will be mine again soon!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah losing by 3 points is pretty big pill to swallow, but it is what it is, All Grats to Rauno!
> 
> I'm going to beat who ever gets in my way, that title will be mine again soon!


good stuff, all the king are falling, me,you,spoken,guymay,silly 2011 is a strange year


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> good stuff, all the king are falling, me,you,spoken,guymay,silly 2011 is a strange year


Lol and to think i would of won if i didnt do something simple, like change my Johnson's UD to sub 2nd round at the last second.

But thats CPL for you at the top level, the smallest things can be the difference between victory and defeat


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol and to think i would of won if i didnt do something simple, like change my Johnson's UD to sub 2nd round at the last second.
> 
> But thats CPL for you at the top level, the smallest things can be the difference between victory and defeat


yep has cost me 2 times, and gambles costed me tonight, does not matter however because we ill bounce back, congrats rauno we are 1-1 hopefully you are still champ by the time i get back on the horse to decide our series. MK will probably be hot on your heels for his title back


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Now that im not champ i want to fight who ever has beaten me in the past! And i haven't been able to get revenge!

That means jmacjer or Atmosphere im coming for you!

And of coarse a rematch with our new champ Rauno some day SOON!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

anyone see this thread that belfortfan made? omg its so dumb and ridiculous about him saying it was a fluke win for silva and he got outboxed apparently


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol dont waste your time with fan boys, they cant admit the truth sometimes


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

he is hands down the worst fanboy ever


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he is hands down the worst fanboy ever


Don't get too mad about it, people will call flukes and whatnot all the time. It just means he's REALLY butthurt about it :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Oooh, that hurt. Killstarz really put a whoopin on me. Good fight to you, hats off
> 
> And Rauno is our new champ!!! Good job buddy! All that hard work really paid off.


Good fight dude!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Good fight Bobby, it was a close one.. My three bottom picks, which i was unsure of, let me down and hence cost me the fight.. Good luck for the rest of GP.

Well thats the GP over for me, looking forward to UFC127 though, to get back on track.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Rauno I hope you remember that beating I gave you at 124 and have learned from it because I am coming for your belt. If I were you I wouldn't even bother taking that belt home with you because you aren't going to have it long enough to enjoy it.


Thanks guy's for the kind words, all this hard work really pay'd out and i'm extremely proud and happy. 

420, things have changed my man. I'm on a row right now, beating SWB and Machida Karate in two consecutive UFC events and UFC_OWNS in the meanwhile is Strikeforce, you better watch out!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I just beat Spoken... does that make me number 1 contender? lol


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> I just beat Spoken... does that make me number 1 contender? lol


Who knows, i beat SWB to get my shot and he was the #1 ranked guy at that point. 420atalon is on a good run at the moment as well. Let's see what dudeabides comes up with.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Who knows, i beat SWB to get my shot and he was the #1 ranked guy at that point. 420atalon is on a good run at the moment as well. Let's see what dudeabides comes up with.


haha, i don't expect a shot while i'm still in the negative. although if i was given one i wouldn't complain :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Good fight HOGH, close one.


Very close one. Good stuff!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Who knows, i beat SWB to get my shot and he was the #1 ranked guy at that point. 420atalon is on a good run at the moment as well. Let's see what dudeabides comes up with.



Good Shit Rauno, we had a FOTN for a reason lol, im proud to let you hold my Throphy till i get a couple revenge Matches :thumb02:

Keep it warm for me eh? Later we can have another FOTN :fight01: lol Good Job CHAMP 

Now the real test comes in, a true Champ defends his belt, and letting dudeabides choose your guy is honorable, im looking forward to our next meeting! Because if champ or not, I WANT THAT REVENGE MATCH! :thumb01:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Did I really just won a god damn battle? 

Finally I see some light again haha^^ I thought I was meant to lose lol

Nice one hixxy, you still almost beat me even though you picked one fight less then me :thumbsup: 


Now dude at SF and the CPL OMG^^ Bring it on my man :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll do what I can do, man. :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Did I really just won a god damn battle?
> 
> Finally I see some light again haha^^ I thought I was meant to lose lol
> 
> ...


Im gutted mate,


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Im gutted mate,


Yea hixxy, I know how losing feels.. 

when I looked on the other scores that night, I couldn't believe how many picked so many fights right. Hixxy, you and me would have lost to almost 80% of every other guy in here^^

what a tough CPL


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea hixxy, I know how losing feels..
> 
> when I looked on the other scores that night, I couldn't believe how many picked so many fights right. Hixxy, you and me would have lost to almost 80% of every other guy in here^^
> 
> what a tough CPL


Yeah i noticed that also. Why the hell i picked Ruediger ill never know.. Oh well, i feel pretty confident about UFC127, so hopefully ill get back to winning ways.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Yeah i noticed that also. Why the hell i picked Ruediger ill never know.. Oh well, i feel pretty confident about UFC127, so hopefully ill get back to winning ways.


You will  I will root for you, No Doupt!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I feel a win and redemption against OWNS at 127..


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm on a 2 fight win streak. Who are the gatekeapers around here? I'm ready


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I feel a win and redemption against OWNS at 127..


*terminator music sounds* bring it on motherfu****** if limba is ok with pushing our bout to on verses 3 march the 3rd i think


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> *terminator music sounds* bring it on motherfu****** if limba is ok with pushing our bout to on verses 3 march the 3rd i think


Hey if you and limba already have a date then I dont want to get caught up in your relationship and be the cause of your break up. I'd just love to follow in the England cricket teams footsteps and smash an Aussie on their home turf.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Damn attention, whooped my ass that one. I think we are 1-1 against each other. Maybe the rubber match some where down the line. Cheers man, good win!!!


----------

